# Toyota BuyBack Program for 95.5-2000 Tacomas



## t4dodge

For the record;

*Dealer Communication Letter (From Toyota Corp to all Dealers)*
http://www.showstop.org/images/truck/rust_warranty/dealer-communication.pdf

*Warranty Policy Bulletin #POL08-03 (Details about what is covered and VIN ranges)*
http://www.showstop.org/images/truck/rust_warranty/warranty-policy.pdf

*Vehicle Inspection Procedure*
http://www.showstop.org/images/truck/rust_warranty/vehicle-inspection.pdf

and with that said...

I signed my truck over to ISG last weekend, handed them my title and they slid the $15,274.50 check across the table to me...









My truck was a 1999 Tacoma X-Cab 2.7L 4x4 Auto w/177,000 miles, not a single body panel left undented, leaking tranny/t-case seals, busted cv-boots, and a cracked head after 6 winters of pushing my 6.5' Fisher blade... Since I could not drive it because I was in the middle of a head rebuild, I had it towed to the dealer on March 24th...

Since my daily driver Tacoma is now officially gone it was replaced with the Z28 below that Toyota paid for...









*2002 LS1 powered Z28* w/35,000 miles traded in by the original owners who could no longer get in and out of it because they were 80 years old...

I still needed a truck, since camper towing, hauling tools and the 2x4/plywood transport capabilites suck with a Camaro, I purchased this SD two days ago for $17,500...

*2001 F350 4x4 XLT Lariat*, 7.3 Liter PSD, Auto, Manual hubs/t-case


----------



## Zack1978

The local Toyota dealer here in Northern NJ has taken back 5 Tacoma's already.


Zack


----------



## itsgottobegreen

Does this apply to used toyotas too? Might have to find one cheap and bring it on buy a get a check for the full amount.

What did you do with the plow.


----------



## Flipper

The dealership here has 35 or so sitting on their lots. Got to give it to Toyota. They are taking care of customers.


----------



## DeereFarmer

Local dealer here has to have close to 100 on the lot and piling up fast. I want to buy one to beat around with on the farm.


----------



## Flipper

They are all to be cut in half at the frame and then parted.


----------



## DeereFarmer

Oh man, I wanted a good deal!


----------



## matts27

Wish they covered up to 86's... I still got one in the garage, welded up the frame and a bunch of others for friends and such. Everyone new that the older Toyo frames rotted out and they would even tell you that at the dealerships... seems as they only care about the newer trucks, not the ones that built their rep for reliabilty and ability to handle abuse. Got 245000 + on that truck and it never failed me, always started and got me to work. I'd love to get some CASH for it, especially now, save it for OIL this winter!!


----------



## Zack1978

First Time Out;557225 said:


> Local dealer here has to have close to 100 on the lot and piling up fast. I want to buy one to beat around with on the farm.


The ones that I have looked at on the dealer lots have a paper taped to the window stating that the vehicle is the sole property of Toyota, and NO ONE is to drive or move said vehicle. The liability is huge for them !

Zack


----------



## DeereFarmer

Zack1978;557504 said:


> The liability is huge for them !


I can bet it is.


----------



## t4dodge

itsgottobegreen;557170 said:


> Does this apply to used toyotas too? Might have to find one cheap and bring it on buy a get a check for the full amount.
> 
> What did you do with the plow.


The blade is sitting at the end of my driveway... The rest went with the truck... I saw a VERY nice Tacoma with what appeared to be a never used Western setup just sitting there in the lot off to the crusher... Insane...


----------



## Flipper

I pulled all the parts off. They will fit up to 2003 Tacomas. I know a feew people with them. I won't buy one now though till I see how it shakes out.


----------



## itsgottobegreen

t4dodge;557707 said:


> The blade is sitting at the end of my driveway... The rest went with the truck... I saw a VERY nice Tacoma with what appeared to be a never used Western setup just sitting there in the lot off to the crusher... Insane...


Try to buy the plow and put it on ebay.

I got a complete tacoma fisher snow plow sitting at my shop. Just waiting for me to buy a truck to put it on.


----------



## jomofo

I was just looking online - seems you can still buy used tacoma's for $5-7K... Might have to go buy a couple and let toyota provide me some hard-earned customer service...


----------



## brad96z28

My mother has a 96 that she took to the dealer and they said it was ok


----------

